# Rotator cuff surgery info



## Smithbrian (Jan 17, 2018)

I recently tore my rotator cuff and have to have surgery, which means will be out of the gym for a few months, up until now I had been taking Test Cyp...I’ve heard Cyp can sometimes aid in recovery...anyone have any opinion on this?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2018)

Pretty sure I have the collagen synthesis of an 87 year old from blasting test...


----------



## Mr P (Jan 17, 2018)

deca, hgh but be careful man I don't trust back or knee surgery


----------



## stonetag (Jan 17, 2018)

Short of quoting any advanced studies on the subject I can only tell you from personal experience that using test before, and after the same procedure, IMHO I believe it did aid in the recovery process. To gauge the extent of "aid" is extremely difficult.


----------



## Smithbrian (Jan 17, 2018)

I don’t wanna have the surgery but my job won’t let me work until u get it fixed...if we’re up to me I’d wait


----------



## Smithbrian (Jan 17, 2018)

Supposed to be a 4-6 month recovery, I don’t have enough sick time to cover it...so I’m essentially gonna be laid off...I need to heal quicker than normal...thanks for the info though!!!


----------

